# How far would you go if your partners Australian visa was turned down?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the general press is very often full of financial news, economic data and many other reasons why expats are moving to countries such as Australia, the fact is that one of the more popular reasons is still good old-fashioned love. We are hearing more and more stories of people meeting up on holidays, study [...]

Click to read the full news article: How far would you go if your partner?s Australian visa was turned down?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

